# Chicory is Getting There!



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't post often - mostly just stalk the forums.. but our Chicory is really starting to get there and I was watching her today after giving her butt a haircut (I'm no hairdresser, I know) and she seems to be breathing a little faster than normal. I don't know why, but ever since I realized she was pregnant, I just feel a little nervous for her. She has always been a little on the 'big' size. Not fat, just weird shaped. I think I'm just nervous because while she has had babies, she has never had them here. The lady I got her from said that she kidded easily and I have no reason not to trust her word thus far.

Anyway, I think it's just the pre-kidding nerves (on my end, not Chicory's). She is acting normal, just a little snuggly. 150 days is April 18th. I think she'll have 2  Last time she kidded was in 2017 with 2 bucklings. Any thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is definately preggo, and looks very good & healthy. Most of my does do get very friendly with the last few days of pregnancy. Do you have your kidding kit ready? Are you excited? Its so much fun & exciting when my girls kid. And if you have any reservations..you have all of us to help you through. No worries. Just enjoy this pretty mama to be!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She's a looker! What breed is she? Good luck with the kidding! I say two beautiful does she's got cooking in there, but I'm no professional kid guesser.
:kid3::kid3:


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you! Yes, she is the sweetest. She is an Alpine. These will be the first kids from the buck we got this year, whom is Lamancha, so I'm excited to see what the kids look like! 

Kidding supplies are ready, all that's left to do now is wait (un)patiently. Weather is supposed to get yucky over the next few days so hopefully she cooks them until very close to 150 days! 

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Anytime. We work real cheap! The only price we charge is pictures & kidd pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

She's still getting there  Chicory is a very sweet, stoic girl and so aside from being very wide, she is acting quite normal. I am terrible at feeling ligaments (I'll admit, someone can explain the process a million times and I just don't feel what I'm supposed to). Every morning when she's being fed, I can feel movement on her lower right side but her rear end is looking normal as ever. Tomorrow will be 145 days so hopefully she continues to cook them.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

How’s Chicory?? Any babies yet?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Please give an update. I have no more nails left here..... and I am so far away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are concerned.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Still no babies! Yesterday we had a snow storm and I thought she would kid because of the yucky weather and the fact that I was not able to take off of work, but luckily she did not. 

She is just the sweetest thing and aside from being very wide and having a waddle, does not give any indication of pregnancy. I just got back in from this morning's check. Today is 150 days and she's just out there sleeping like a baby. 

I'm off today and tomorrow so hopefully she's got my schedule written down and can comply  

Will be sure to update, as I've got nothing else to do haha. Thanks everyone for the support!!


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

I just spent a while out there. Chicory is eating normally and I can feel LOTS of movement on her right side  No mucus on her rear end, but I feel like her udder is finally starting to look a little more full. 

The first 2 pics are from Monday (4/13) and the other 3 are from this morning (4/18). Haha kind of looks the same to me - maybe you guys have some insight while Chicory keeps me waiting. I plan to spend a good portion of the day out there today so hopefully I can walk her around a little to get things moving. My sister suggested hot sauce haha.. probably not the best for inducing goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

She's such a pretty girl! What's her registered name? (Just a fellow Alpine lover that likes to know the genetics of pretty Alpines. )


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Looking like today will be the day!! Yesterday was a lot of waiting around but I came out this morning and there is definitely some mucus happening! Will follow up...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Exciting! 
Happy Kidding!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Excited wave.....dont forget


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Well, still could be a bit. Other than a little mucus poking out, she is acting normal as ever - ate her whole breakfast and now is just out there on one of the playsets chowing down on hay like any other morning. Come on girl - let's get this train a-rollin!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Well seems like we've hit a wall again and are still waiting. Chicory hasn't had much, if any, more mucus. She has definitely changed in shape but that's about it. Luckily, it's a beautiful day so I'm getting a lot done outside! *pic of goat in pool not Chicory, but still fun *


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're beautiful!


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Still nothing! Poor girl is probably extremely annoyed that I keep going out to the barn at night - I normally do not do that sort of thing at 2am. Went out there at 10pm, 2am, 5am - all the same thing: Goats sleeping. Chicory's rear end is dry, no mucus. To be fair though, yesterday morning's mucus was not a lot and was white and thick - like only just a drop or 2.. If I remember from previous goat's their mucus was darker and much more when they were ready to go. I was just so excited yesterday am to see something other than her bone dry rear end haha! 

She is now at 157 days so it's got to be soon right? I'm afraid I will have to go to work today, even if just for a little while since I got some jabs for not going in on Saturday (me thinking Saturday was the day). Maybe she'll surprise me with babies at 8am? Doubtful but that would be perfect 

As of last night, she ate her whole dinner, was chomping on hay and was not overly loud or uncomfortable (not that I want her to be of course). We will see what today brings!


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Well she held them in while I worked for a little bit today. Got home and she is a lot more restless than usual. She starts grumbling every time I walk away so I’ve taken a pew.. she also seems to like the Nigerians inside the barn- keeps nuzzling them so they’re here for the moment. She does not want to go out into the sunshine. 
C’mon Chicory! Man, I’ve never been so anxious. Just want everyone born, happy and healthy!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Any change? Want to see those fuzzy cuties.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

She's doing a lot of stretching, pawing and zoning out. I've kicked everyone else out of the barn for the time being. 
Her udder is WAY full now  only a matter of time!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh. We are all awaiting with abaited breath and prayers of safe deliveries


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

She passed a “big mucus thing” about an hour ago.. and then has just had some mucus dribble since then. should I be concerned that things aren’t progressing more? For some reason I remember seeing the same “big mucus thing” the last time a doe kidded and then babies came pretty shortly after. Maybe I’m remembering wrong.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You can glove up and lube and just see if her cervix is dilated, or if you feel something in the birth canal. Just be as clean as possible .
Maybe some pictures of what you're seeing would help.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

I hesitate to glove up as she isn't pushing or seeming to be straining or anything.. here are some pics. The first was at around 4:20. The second is just now. She's just pawing a lot and grumbling. I might also mention that the neighbors are doing something with machinery which is louder than usual- maybe she's freaked out? Who know.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like you're really close! if she's not pushing fairly soon, personally I'd go in and check but I would give her a bit since it's not amber colored goo. 
It looks like she's having a contraction in the picture with her vulva sucked in the way it is. 
If you're worried then better safe than sorry. You know your doe use your best judgement.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Good luck!!! Can’t wait to see her kiddos!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's it going?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m hoping you’re snuggling some adorable little kiddos.....


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

So sorry for the late reply - was trying to conserve phone battery while in the barn ALL NIGHT LONG.

Poor Chicory was not dilating (from what my inexperienced hands could feel anyway) but she didn't seem in pain or really even pushing so we just kept each other company. Then at around 6am she started actually pushing and with a little help, delivered a little girl who presented upside down head /one hoof first. Other hoof was down. Baby is ok though and is pictured here.

I kept waiting and waiting for some placenta or another kid to follow and nothing did.. until about 7:45 when chicory started pushing again. This time, there was no bubble/ no sac (my guess is it popped while delivering the first one). He presented head first, legs back. Unfortunately that little one was dead.

Then it got REALLY scary because Chicory was very weak. She didn't want to stand but after a few minutes got her footing again.

Luckily, my great goat-mentor gave me advice as to how to treat chicory so I've done those things and hopefully she will be ok.

Little one is nursing and walking around like a good girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, super cute. 

Congrats, I would of went in when I seen that long goo like that, especially when she was nesting and posturing that way.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sorry for the loss of the one baby and congratulations on the surviving little one.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

She’s a cutie!!! Sorry for your loss and such a stressful birth hope you all can rest now and relax a bit


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on the doeling. Sorry for your loss& scare. Hope moms doing better!


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Mom is up and about - not much of an appetite though. This morning she had some mucus in/ on her poop which I found odd but the poor girl has been through so much the past couple of days I figured likely a sign of stress. I'm going to deworm her this evening when I give her second dose of antibiotics. 
In the past I gave vitamin B to increase appetite and it has worked. I gave her the shot yesterday.. would it hurt or help to give another of those? 
Thanks everyone! Little girl is bouncy and soft and perfect


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations! I'm sorry for the loss of little boy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, you can give her fortified vit B complex SQ daily. 6 cc's per 100 lbs.
Cannot overdose it, she will pee out what her body doesn't need and it does help appetite.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, you can give her fortified vit B complex SQ daily. 6 cc's per 100 lbs.
> Cannot overdose it, she will pee out what her body doesn't need and it does help appetite.


Great, thank you. The vitamin b complex has definitely helped!! This morning she was finally starting to act like her old self again.
2 days left on antibiotics so hopefully she's on the mend. 
Baby is keeping her moving! That little girl is all over the place!

I appreciate all of your guys' help. I've only had 3 goat births at our place and this one was quite traumatic, but hopefully what I'm left with is some good knowledge for the future.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear.


----------

